
Happy Birthday Donald - illuminated
https://github.com/dogeared/happy-birthday-donald
======
azalemeth
Whilst I can definitely see the attraction for spamming Trump's feed with
pictures of Obama, what are twitter's TOS on things like this? Isn't it a
bit...childish?

